# Rhinestone templates with crystal press



## Threadhoney (Jul 23, 2013)

I have purchased a lot of rhinestone templates in the past and brushed in my rhinestones. I just purchased the crystal press and was wondering if I can use the existing templates as well with the machine. 
Thabks


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

not the actual template but if you have the file that created the template you could.


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi,Shannon. Have you done this press? 

I think it's ok. There is a need of transfer paper and cover the paper on the template which you have brushed rhinestones on it. Peel the paper and will got a whole rhinestone transfer.

The result of your pressing depends on several elements: temperature and time limit you set, the quality of rhinestone including its hardness, glue sticky and the real fabric structure of your apparel.

The result can't be affected by the template you use.

I don't know If I have actually know your meaning. and that's my answer and I think you can get help from it.


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi Shannon,

Yes you can use your rhinestone design files with the Crystal Press II. Any file you have will have to be converted to the file type "PLT". When you download from Bling Art USA, it comes with a PLT file ready to go. If you got your files from somewhere else then you will have to convert them to PLT. If you are unsure on how to use the PLT files once you have them, Ioline will help provide you with instructions : )

Best of luck,

Brian


----------

